# Skagit casting



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

Is anyone here familiar with Skagit casting? I'm researching the topic for a steelhead trip I'm hoping to take in January up in Oregan, and while I have the hardware side down (and ordered, should be here soon) I'm curious if anyone has tried it and can offer up any suggestions on the technique?
To complicate matters I'll be using a Skagit line on a one hander  . Rio makes a "short" Skagit line in varying weights just for this purpose, so I'm setting up my Sage Z-axis 9.5' 6 weight for the job. If I'm successful on figuring this out then I also plan on using this technique up on the Green. If I discover I'm a Skagit prodigy :roll: then I'll use it on my annual pilgrimage to Alaska. 

Anyways, any tips would be appreciated. Mockery for getting in over my head is also acceptable. 
Thanks


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

No Skagit casters eh? Well my Skagit head arrived in the mail, and now I'm waiting for the running line to get here so I can try practicing. Too bad I didn't think of this during the summer - I have a lake RIGHT HERE that I could practice on rather than driving for an hour to find a flowing river. Not that that's a bad thing per se...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Meesh said:


> No Skagit casters eh? Well my Skagit head arrived in the mail, and now I'm waiting for the running line to get here so I can try practicing. Too bad I didn't think of this during the summer - I have a lake RIGHT HERE that I could practice on rather than driving for an hour to find a flowing river. Not that that's a bad thing per se...


I thought a Skagit head was a variety of cannabis seed cluster.

OK, OK, I'll bite. I've made a couple spey rods and use a switch rod now and then. If things get bad and the world seems to be coming to an end I'll get out a 13' 6" fly rod and after an hour's casting I'll quit quit whining about everything and happily go back to what I was doing before.

So I watched a video on Skagit casting because I didn't know what it is. I appears I have Skagit cast before with my switch rod and didn't know it.  I don't have a clue, but if everything's right I can cast a long long way.

Where are you going in Oregon? I work in Oregon from time to time, have good friends there.

Well, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

Is skagit really a name for a type of cannabis? Huh. 

We're heading up to Eugene and plan on drifting the McKenzie for trout then spending some time on the Siuslaw river for steelhead. I hope it works out, I've never fished the PNW before. 

I've watched some videos of guys casting some serious yardage without much effort. I'll see if I can find the one of a guy in Taiwan that made it look so easy it was sickening!


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

Here it is, single handed skagit casting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGu_55o ... ata_player


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Meesh said:


> Here it is, single handed skagit casting.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGu_55o ... ata_player


That's cool, he's very good. That looks like a switch rod he's using, not a spey rod.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Meesh said:


> Is skagit really a name for a type of cannabis? Huh.
> 
> We're heading up to Eugene and plan on drifting the McKenzie for trout then spending some time on the Siuslaw river for steelhead. I hope it works out, I've never fished the PNW before....................................................


I have spent some time around the McKenzie, worked in Springfield, played in Eugene and hiked a little of the McKenzie River Trail. Here's a neat pic from the upper section of the McKenzie I took while on the hike:









It is a beautiful river and I would like to walk the whole trail, downhill of course.


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

wow, very beautiful. I really dig that part of the country.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Meesh said:


> Is anyone here familiar with Skagit casting? I'm researching the topic for a steelhead trip I'm hoping to take in January up in Oregan, and while I have the hardware side down (and ordered, should be here soon) I'm curious if anyone has tried it and can offer up any suggestions on the technique?
> To complicate matters I'll be using a Skagit line on a one hander  . Rio makes a "short" Skagit line in varying weights just for this purpose, so I'm setting up my Sage Z-axis 9.5' 6 weight for the job. If I'm successful on figuring this out then I also plan on using this technique up on the Green. If I discover I'm a Skagit prodigy :roll: then I'll use it on my annual pilgrimage to Alaska.
> 
> Anyways, any tips would be appreciated. Mockery for getting in over my head is also acceptable.
> Thanks


Here is what I know:
Skagit heads are short, heavy segments of line, often with a very radical front taper (or in some cases no front taper at all), meant for chuck and duck approach. Usually with sinking tips of various rates looped to the front of the head to help get the fly down.
Scandinavian, or Scandi heads are not quite so short and typically have a long, gradual front taper. Like Skagit heads, Scandi systems allow interchangeable tips, but with an overall more moderate casting approach (or in other words less "chuch and duck").
Traditional or Long Belly Spey lines consist of a very long head - and are most useful for the very longest casts with long traditional action Spey rods and traditional Spey casts like the double Spey.
Skagit and Scandi lines come as both shooting-head systems and "integrated" lines while traditional long belly lines are almost always integrated (that is, a single uninterrupted fly line)
I have the Windcutter II Versitip myself.


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

The single handed spey style casts are basically just roll casts. the different "styles" are the types of head you are using. Madonafly explained the basics. They names of your casts are just the way you are setting up for your roll cast, placing your anchor. 

Practicing on a lake is a bit tricky. Having the current of a river moving your line back to the starting point helps.

I see a few guys doing it on the Green, I am surprised I dont see more. Swinging soft hackles and wet flies up there bring in lots of fish.

I wish I was better at it.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

So lets go practice on the Jordan Colb. I agree, stillwater is tough to practice on, but Dec made it look so easy. Hit that duck in the tail feathers ever cast.


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info all. Colby, I see your point on the moving water helping with the anchor so I guess I'll just have to hit a river big enough to do some training  

I've watched plenty of videos, but I think I'll diagram things out then hit the water - I won't remember diddly by the time I get to the river otherwise.


----------

